# Tidewater RC Q



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any results from the Tidewater Q?


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Results are on entry express.

Thanks to all the judges, they were great test. 

Thanks to all the memebers who helped out, we couldn't have gotten it done without you.

and thanks the all the handlers and dogs, we appreciate your support and hope you had a good weekend.

Tidewater's first O/H Q was a great time. The judges set up some challenging test for the dogs and we had some good dog work getting to the winner. We plan to make an O/H Qualifier an annual part of our spring test so put it on your calendars.

Congrats to all the winners and qualifiers, hope to see you in the fall.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

One of those swamp collies won it


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Gerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ......is that all you have to say? ....like who would that be?  

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Gerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ......is that all you have to say? ....like who would that be?
> 
> Judy


Maybe Jim Drager with Trooper?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations...Neversink's Road To Belvedere **..*!.."Trooper"....and, Jim Drager as well!!! 

......and a Master Pass as well! Congratulations, Again!!

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations...Neversink's Road To Belvedere ** .."Trooper"....and, Jim Drager as well!!!
> 
> ......and a Master Pass as well! Congratulations, Again!!
> 
> Judy


Just went from ** to *** 
One question though......Was he wearing "the kilt"?


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Bait said:


> Just went from ** to ***
> One question though......Was he wearing "the kilt"?


The real questions is we still never had a KILT check lol


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

weebegoldens said:


> The real questions is we still never had a KILT check lol


How do you know it wasn't done behind closed doors? 
And, who's volunteering to; #1 wear the kilt, and #2 do the kilt check, this year?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

> One question though......Was he wearing "the kilt"? :wink:


My understanding is that he only wears the kilt if people show their money first 

Jim was almost speechless when he called home to Michelle. Haven't got all the details, but he was real pleased with Trooper's work all weekend.

There's a baby "Troop-let" in Michigan who would like to follow in his dad's pawprints.

It was a great weekend for our dog family with blue ribbons in field, obedience and agility ... but touched by a sad counterpoint ... Rosie ended her journey on Saturday as Trooper began the new chapter in his life.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way To Go Trooper And Jim!!!!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey, Bait ... since Jim says he's probably not going to Colorado this year for the NS, will you wear the kilt?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Hey, Bait ... since Jim says he's probably not going to Colorado this year for the NS, will you wear the kilt?


Show me the money!  
And ask Jim about the Larry the Cable Guy boxer shorts, in MO. And, something about some money on that trip too. ($5 bills, I think.  ) 
It's all for a good cause though.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Woo-Hoo!!!!! Way to go Trooper and Jim! Congrats!!!!! 
Diane


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> My understanding is that he only wears the kilt if people show their money first
> 
> Jim was almost speechless when he called home to Michelle. Haven't got all the details, but he was real pleased with Trooper's work all weekend.
> 
> ...



Gerry, 

Congratulations on all your dog family success this last weekend!  

Our Condolences for your loss of "Rosie"... very, very sorry. 

MACH Pine Run's Kiowa Wild Rose JH, ADHF, OD,NJP (11/21/1996-4/24/2010)

Best, 

Judy and Bob


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

YEA! YEA! Bait should wear the kilt this year at the GRCA Natl Specialty!

Dixie and I missed the "Kilt Dare" two years ago!


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Way to go Trooper! 

Great to hear of your success!


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Now Hold on thar Babba-Loiu!

I just may be in Colorado this year (I would call it a probable). However, I challenge John Baitinger to wear the Kilt. He is after all much more Scotch-Irish looking then I am!

As to the Larry the Cable Guy Boxers, I just hope that those pics do not show up. It would keep us both out of politics!

Jim

Ps..thank you to all for the congrats! They are truly appreciated.
Ps 2. Thank you to Linda, Jim and all at Tidewater for an absolutely delightful, well run, well staffed Q/HT. One of the best events I have seen in a long time! I was glad to be there and meet some new friends. The judges for the Q and MH set up challenging, yet doable and fun tests, which were judged sensibly. Nice to run something and there is no controversy, just enjoyable set ups. Poopy Butt sure liked'm!


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Jim,
Way to go Man! that dog of yours is a special boy. He has always been one of my favorite dogs to be around mostly because it usually meant we were together. I miss you and give trooper a pat on the head and tell him I am proud of him. Montana is better then being a Proffessional Dog Trainer........by alot! when will you come to see me?

Jeff


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

This was my first run in with Jim and Trooper, it sure was a pleasure. 
I don't know anything about this Kilt thing, but I could see Jim wearing one.

Good to make new friends.

Scott


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Jim!!!! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!

As for the kilt-looks like it's time to order another one so you and Bait can wear matching attire. I'd go to Colorado to be in the gallery for that one! ;-)

M


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> Congratulations Jim!!!! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!
> 
> As for the kilt-looks like it's time to order another one so you and Bait can wear matching attire. I'd go to Colorado to be in the gallery for that one! ;-)
> 
> M


Gallery? Might as well bring your dog and run him too.


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

Jim,

I hear the showers in Colorado are pretty cold, particularly in the women's shower.

Dennis


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

dennismc115 said:


> Jim,
> 
> I hear the showers in Colorado are pretty cold, particularly in the women's shower.
> 
> Dennis


Dennis, you old dog you!

Jim


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> Congratulations Jim!!!! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!
> 
> As for the kilt-looks like it's time to order another one so you and Bait can wear matching attire. I'd go to Colorado to be in the gallery for that one! ;-)
> 
> M


Thanks Miriam!!! Hope you are doing great. Perhaps we can all watch Mr Bait carry the torch and his family colors!

Jim


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Woo-Hoo!!!!! Way to go Trooper and Jim! Congrats!!!!!
> Diane


Thanks Diane!!!!

Jim


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Way To Go Trooper And Jim!!!!


Thanks Becky!!!

Jim


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I have to say congratulations to all who placed in the Tidewater Q. It was a wonderful event, the folks there have their acts together and just made it a great event! Thank you for having me as a judge


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Jim Drager said:


> Thanks Miriam!!! Hope you are doing great. Perhaps we can all watch Mr Bait carry the torch and his family colors!
> 
> Jim


I can honestly say I haven't got an ounce of Scottish blood. I'm about as German/American as you can get. But, I will be happy to wear the kilt, (or the Cable Guy boxers) (again) for the same reason as you did in Conn. Donations to the Zeke fund. Just bring the tequila, and your fellow instigators, Sammie and Dennis, along w/checkbooks, to the "unofficial handlers meeting"and we'll git-er-dun!  (OK Goldngirl, ya happy now? It's ON!) 
Oh, and Dennis, I must've missed the shower story. Fill me in dude!
BAIT


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

Bait,

If I was to tell the story, the reliving of it might get my Scottish blood boiling and require action that Jim would not find pleasant. I'll say no more.


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Scott Bass said:


> This was my first run in with Jim and Trooper, it sure was a pleasure.
> I don't know anything about this Kilt thing, but I could see Jim wearing one.
> 
> Good to make new friends.
> ...


Scott...I sure had a good time meeting you. You are a good sport! Now you know what I mean by when I say that I may have been one of the few Non lab folks there, but you were still out numbered!

Hope to see you soon. Again, it was a pleasure to meet you.

Jim

Ps...You have a pretty nice dog there dude!


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> I have to say congratulations to all who placed in the Tidewater Q. It was a wonderful event, the folks there have their acts together and just made it a great event! Thank you for having me as a judge


Katy, I meant what I said, and regardless of having a successful trial, You and your co judge did a great job...nice tests, well judged, sensible call backs, good demeanor. Your dad would be proud of the job you did.

Jim


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Bait said:


> I can honestly say I haven't got an ounce of Scottish blood. I'm about as German/American as you can get. But, I will be happy to wear the kilt, (or the Cable Guy boxers) (again) for the same reason as you did in Conn. Donations to the Zeke fund. Just bring the tequila, and your fellow instigators, Sammie and Dennis, along w/checkbooks, to the "unofficial handlers meeting"and we'll git-er-dun!  (OK Goldngirl, ya happy now? It's ON!)
> Oh, and Dennis, I must've missed the shower story. Fill me in dude!
> BAIT


Bait, I do not think you have the bejubbies to wear the Larry the Cable Guy Boxers (nothing else) as you run the Open. But count me in!!

Jim


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Hi Jim and Katy,

As much as it hurts to say, Trooper did WIN it, when we were shooting the flyer in the last series, after the last dog, we were talking about who won, and I said I thought the swamp collie had won it (yes, it hurt to say). Then when the numbers came out, sure enough he was at the top. He was fun to watch in both the master and the Q and ran great all weekend. Congratulations, I know that was a big step up for the both of you and couldn't be happier that it happened at TRC's first O/H Q. This was a test run for the Q to see how it would go, now we plan to make it an annual event with the spring test. It was a pleasure meeting you and hope to see you again.

Katy, Jim is right, the judging was great, well thought out test, generous call backs to let the dogs play and the best dogs were left standing. Thanks again for coming down and judging, I hope you'll do it again in the future.

Congrats to all the placements and qualifiers in the test, we appreciate your support.

See ya in the fall. Double Master, Junior and Senior - October 1st 2nd and 3rd in Emporia.

Brad


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Jim Drager said:


> Scott...I sure had a good time meeting you. You are a good sport! Now you know what I mean by when I say that I may have been one of the few Non lab folks there, but you were still out numbered!
> 
> Hope to see you soon. Again, it was a pleasure to meet you.
> 
> ...



Jim,

You golden people sure do stick together like super glue. Remember I own a gloden as well, she just won't swim. 

I do hope to see you again soon at a trial or h/t. For some reason I like all the harassment that you dished out. It was a fun weekend for sure.

Scott


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Dukdawg said:


> Hi Jim and Katy,
> 
> I thought the swamp collie had won it (yes, it hurt to say).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah man, nothing like coming back strong after a big injury layoff. I was wondering how Trooper would be after that. Looks like OK, huh? 
Gotta say, we went down and ran at Tidewater last year and also found it to be a well run trial. Even tried to help out, but no one needed any help, they had it covered. My dog didn't even do so well, but had a great time. Good people down there.


----------

